
Microsoft has created its own IFTTT tool called Flow - altstar
http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/29/11535232/microsoft-flow-ifttt-competitor
======
usloth
When people say IFTTT, are they referring to the company or to the verbs which
they actually represent? (just curious) I feel like the 'If This Then That'
paradigm has been around for a long time, while the company which adopted the
phrase has not been around so long.

------
arien
Apparently it only allows for company/school emails at signup. It's not aimed
at personal use.

